# Bekomme Kühler nicht ab



## mcchicken (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute
Hab mir neues Mobo gekauft und wollte meinen alten Prozessor und Kühler in des Neue umbauen.
Als ich den Bügel (Beim Kühler in der Mitte,der war dann an der Seite des Mainboards festgeschraubt) abgemacht habe,hab ich mal versucht am Kühler zu ziehen,doch der ging einfach nicht ab...!Hat sich so angefühlt als ob der mit irgendwas auf den Sockel draufgebabbt wurde,also des is so fest deshalb nehm ich mal an dass der geklebt wurde ka ob das stimmt.Aufjeden Fall hab ich jetztn Problem bei der ich dringend Hilfe benötige!Wie bekomme ich den Küüüühler ab? ((


Cya  for Help


----------



## Sinac (3. Dezember 2003)

Wenn der nurnoch "geklept" ist lass doch den Kühler auf der CPU drauf und nimm dann beides in einem runter?!


----------

